# (GA) Web Site...Pointing breed



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

For Pointing breed enthusiests check out the stock now available for stud and one of our future breeding females:

CLINT-










DOUG-











STAR-









Here is our pointing breed main page...

http://www.tremblinearth.com/pointers.php

Thanks!

KF


----------



## huntingretriever1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Pretty dogs.


----------

